# Vertical lines



## Imjinman (May 1, 2015)

I have noticed strange vertical lines that appears on certain, but not all, photographs. They are not on the original ORF file. After post production editing they are *not *in the final edited ORF file...but as Lightroom 6 loads the edited image in Develop the lines are there and then, as the image builds over milliseconds, they disappears.

But then as I export the apparently line free ORF to TIFF or JPG, they re-appear in the final image. Seems Bizarre. Any thoughts?

TOP: a screen shot or Snip of the line free, edited ORF file in LR prior to export: 

BELOW: Attached is a JPG showing the lines  under the rain clouds (they are not rain!) (as it is exported from LR). It's more apparent when you open up the JPG rather than view in the browser





It seems that something is happening in the LR to TIFF or JPEG conversion process, as they look great in LR


----------



## clee01l (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  I do not see these "lines" on my display on the attachments that you sent. There is a good probability that the issue is with either your hardware, color profile or video driver.  Do you have GPU acceleration turned on in LR?  Do you use a calibration tool to correctly calibrate your monitor?  If you icc color profile is corrupt, you might see these or worse.  Correcting the color profile would be the first step to finding a solution. 

Here are some instructions on resetting your color profile back to the basic sRGB:
How to assign an sRGB ICC Profile to your monitor (Windows)


----------



## Imjinman (May 2, 2015)

Hi

If you turn up the brightness on your monitor you will see them on the second image. (I looked at them on our other PC and they are definitely there in the centre of the image- virticial lines, curving away at the top and bottom.

I am using a Dell 2410 and it's is calibrated with Spyder. And I am using Adobe 1998 for colour system. The first image is a screen shot of the LR edited ORF and you cannot see them.

I can't use the GPU graphics accelerator as I have an AMD Radeon chip (and LR6 has a bug related to this card set).

Happy to send you the original raw file and the TIFF if that helps


----------



## clee01l (May 2, 2015)

With the Brightness "All the way Up" I still don't see any lines.  I still see some very underexposed, undersaturated color images.  My screen is calibrated for a Luminance (Brightness) of 120 cd/m3.  It also automatically monitors ambient room light and adjust the brightness for changes.

On my calibrated monitor the upper image has reddish tan sand and on the lower image it is green  Here is a screen shot cut from the middle showing the lower portion of the top image (sand) and the top portion of the bottom image.  Note: the image is so dark that I do not even see "Clouds".  The Lowere JPG was loaded to the web with no color profile (verified by Bridge) and colors will appear random as various browsers will interpret the colors differently. 




FWIW, I doubt that your monitor can display anything outside of the sRGB envelop.  AdobeRGB is a generic envelop with colors that are possible in print (reflected media).  Lightroom will be using the ProPhotoRGB color space for computational color, your monitor will still display those mapped to the color envelop that it is capable of producing Your Spyder should be generating a color profile that maps and tunes the display that you have to the correct (or nearly correct) color sent by the image. It will generate its own color profile that will be an envelop that contains the colors that you monitor can produce. Any color signal that falls outside that envelop will be mapped to the nearest color that your monitor is capable of producing.  

Yes, Please post the images to https://www.wetransfer.com and sen the link(s) to customer.lee(at)att.net.  I still suspect that you have a monitor problem. Either with the calibration or with the monitor itself.  Can you also send to https://www.wetransfer.com the ICC color profile file that your Spyder generated and is being used by your display?


----------



## Imjinman (May 2, 2015)

Hi
I tried wettransfer but your email bounced back. Is it right or could you pm me

Thanks for your help


----------



## clee01l (May 2, 2015)

Imjinman said:


> Hi
> I tried wettransfer but your email bounced back. Is it right or could you pm me
> 
> Thanks for your help


Sorry, too early in the morning here to type. Try customer.clee(at)att.net


----------



## Imjinman (May 2, 2015)

No worries- just sent to you..

Appreciate your help


----------



## Imjinman (May 5, 2015)

Hi Cletus, Did you have a chance to review teh files? Any thoughts? Cheers

BC


----------



## clee01l (May 5, 2015)

Sorry, Not to have gotten back to you on this. I've been getting ready for a trip 
I processed the ORF and DNG  files in LRCC(2015) The results are below.
 I increased the exposure by 1 stop and adjusted the  WB, shadows and NR.  I still think you have monitor issues.  Your monitor may be adjusted too bright.  I suggest that you recalibrate to a Luminance (Brightness) of 100-120 cd/m3

ORF





DNG


----------



## Imjinman (May 5, 2015)

Many thanks Cletus for taking the time to do this. I will recalibrate tonight and see what happens. Also I suspect that there may be a link with the known AMD Radeon graphics card/Lightroom CC bug that has yet to be fixed. I will also see if the fix addresses my issue too, when it is released.

Thanks again and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Hoggy (May 18, 2015)

I definitely see the lines in the 2nd image here on my calibrated laptop display with an aftermarket LCD panel that shows ~98-99% of the adobeRGB gamut.  They're very faint due to the heavy underexposure, but they _are_ there.

My 1st thought is that they're jpg artifacts, but if they also happen with TIFF, I don't know.  I too have noticed discrepancies like that in the few times I've exported to JPG, even if the quality setting is 100%.  I haven't been able to figure out what causes them though..  My hunch is that it might happen when a file is processed to the point of 'spreading the bits too thin' so-to-speak, but I don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Adrian Malloch (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, I see the lines, but only when I view them on my Macbook with the backlight turned up to full. They look like how a fingerprint would have appeared on a negative or even Newton rings (an effect created by clamping a negative in glass neg carrier).
I've reprocessed your attached web version by brightening the exposure considerably and attached here. 
I feel that the likely culprit is a corrupted colour profile. Try converting using different outputs: sRGB, adobeRGB, Prophoto RGB and seeing if one of them is the troublemaker. If so, bin it and replace. 
If not, then perhaps they are the result of some sort of raw-compression artifacting, since they happen in the darkest tones where they would seldom be seen. Check your camera's raw options to see if you are using a compressed raw, or a standard raw.


----------



## Imjinman (Jun 2, 2015)

Many thanks for taking the time to look at this, Adrian. I will give that a shot to see if it fixes it. I am also waiting for LR to resolve the AMD Radeon chip bug to rule that out as a cause.


----------

